# Legionnaires welcome new group commander



## Ravage (Aug 24, 2011)

http://www.soc.mil/UNS/Releases/2011/August/110823-01.html







> Col. Scott Brower accepts the 5th Special Forces Group (Airborne) Colors from Brig. Gen. Edward Reeder, commander, U.S. Army Special Forces Command, as he assumes command from Col. Mark Mitchell during a ceremony at Fort Campbell, Ky., Aug. 12, 2011. (U.S. Army photo)


 
FORT CAMPBELL, Ky.(USASOC News Service, Aug. 23, 2011) – The Soldiers of 5th Special Forces Group (Airborne) welcomed home a familiar face as its new commander Aug. 12. 

 Col. Mark Mitchell relinquished command of the Legion to Col. Scott Brower during a ceremony held at Gabriel Field.
Brower, who becomes the Group's 34th Commander, first and foremost recognized the exceptional service of the Soldiers standing before him and those currently deployed.
"It is with great humility and pride that I watched this group of Soldiers deploy to Iraq and Afghanistan time and again, accomplishing what no one else has dared to attempt," stated Brower. "You have deployed to locations on behalf of our nation, serving quietly in the shadows with no fanfare or recognition because that's what is expected of you. I am confident that you will continue to meet each and every challenge that you face."
Brower, who is currently deployed as the commander of the Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force – Arabian Peninsula in Iraq, is no stranger to the unit having served as the deputy commander for 5th SFG (A) prior to his current assignment.
Brig. Gen. Edward Reeder, commander of the U.S. Army Special Forces Command, commended Mitchell for his high standards, strategic vision, and outstanding results.
"Col. Mitchell has continued to demonstrate the extra-ordinary vision and determination that some soldiers are just born with," said Reeder. "The Group continues to deliver results and this does not surprise me. His career has been marked by his ability to lead Special Forces units to great success."
Mitchell, who has been selected to serve as the Military Assistant to the Assistant Secretary of Defense for Special Operations/Low Intensity Conflict (ASD SO/LIC), reflected on his opportunity to command the Legion.
 "I was provided with the opportunity of a lifetime and the distinct honor of commanding these incredible Soldiers," stated Mitchell. "As I have said many times before, the 5th SFG (A) has a rich history and a well deserved reputation for excellence; a reputation earned with sweat and blood. I am deeply honored to have had the opportunity to command such an organization."
Mitchell closed by recognizing the members of the unit and their many accomplishments.
"Your sterling efforts have made an incredible mark on the pages of history and daily you continue to add to the already considerable contributions this Group has made to our nation's security," he stated. "You have done all I have asked of you and I thank you for your herculean efforts."


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 24, 2011)

I think COL Brower was the DCO of 5th Group when I was assigned there.  Good guy.


----------



## AWP (Aug 24, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> I think COL Brower was the DCO of 5th Group when I was assigned there. Good guy.



A friend of mine is a 5th Group alumni (he might still be there) and he likes Brower. He had nothing good to say about Mitchell.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 24, 2011)

I never knew Mitchell.


----------



## dknob (Aug 24, 2011)

i thought this was a post about the FFL.. lol


----------



## surgicalcric (Aug 24, 2011)

Nevermind................


----------

